# Question about buying from Grizzly.com



## thorsanvil (Dec 28, 2013)

Howdy people

I am posting here hoping maybe there is someone out there who can help me out.

Basically, I am getting ready to buy a mill from Grizzly, I heard they offer coupon on the back of there catalog, but my catalog hasnt shown up yet.

Can anyone tell me how much the discount is? are there other coupons I dont know about?

when do they expire?  will my 2013 catalog show up with a dud coupon?


----------



## burtonbr (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't ever remember seeing a coupon from Grizzly, other than their sale items. I just received a 2014 catalog from Grizzly but don't see a coupon in it or last years. 
What are you thinking of ordering ? (Being nosey) there's new mills, a bf20 type and g0704 with DRO and a G00762 and a new 4x6 micro lathe and a 7x14 mini lathe.


----------



## thorsanvil (Dec 28, 2013)

burtonbr said:


> I don't ever remember seeing a coupon from Grizzly, other than their sale items. I just received a 2014 catalog from Grizzly but don't see a coupon in it or last years.
> What are you thinking of ordering ? (Being nosey) there's new mills, a bf20 type and g0704 with DRO and a G00762 and a new 4x6 micro lathe and a 7x14 mini lathe.




On the 2012  catalog there was usually a coupon code printed on to the back, at least thats the screenshot I saw.

As for What I am buying, I am tossing back and forth for the G0704 vs PM 25MV

everything I see seems to imply there very compatible, except the PM 25MV has a better motor, better controller and less problems now that they have sided with Weiss.

However, I have a G0604 and I love it, and had little problems with it, so I think I should go with brand loyalty and centralized ordering 

but I am more leaning towards the PM 25MV because its only like 100$ more expensive in the end.

so anything that will lean me either way is preference


----------



## burtonbr (Dec 28, 2013)

Yea that's a tough decision, I have a G0704 for about 3 years now, I like it, and can do a lot with it,  just wish I had a little larger mill like a sx3 or pm45 type. But isn't that always the case. 
From what I've read PM gives good service and is reliable. I've been drooling over the 1127 VF lathe for a while now, Maybe in a couple months...

good luck with your decision


----------



## 7HC (Dec 29, 2013)

thorsanvil said:


> Howdy people
> 
> I am posting here hoping maybe there is someone out there who can help me out.
> 
> ...



There isn't one in the 2014 Cat, but they have shown up in the past couple of years.

Click on this link: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51857&d=1365736315

M


----------



## Railway Bob (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you looked at the ones at Busy Bee Tools on Ages Road at Hawthorne across from Princess Auto?  Their Craftex CX601 is the same as the Precision Matthews PM30 manufactured by the same Chinese manufacturer.  They also have a couple of the smaller machines on sale.  Talk to Carl or Zack at BB.

Bob M.


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you decide on the Grizzly, I've heard they sometimes have scratch & dent specials.
From what I'm told these are mainly cosmetic blemishes that have no affect on operation.
Might be worth a call if you were looking to save a few dollars.


----------



## thorsanvil (Dec 29, 2013)

Railway Bob said:


> Have you looked at the ones at Busy Bee Tools on Ages Road at Hawthorne across from Princess Auto?  Their Craftex CX601 is the same as the Precision Matthews PM30 manufactured by the same Chinese manufacturer.  They also have a couple of the smaller machines on sale.  Talk to Carl or Zack at BB.
> 
> Bob M.




I have, and its almost stupid, 300$ more expensive and no stand. and grizly is charging 100$ for shipping and no brokarage fee's

Its the one thing I have noticed, everything is always more expensive just because its bought locally. same thing happened with my lathe, I went into the store and explained what I wanted, how I was doing it, and asked if they could price match it.

all I got was scare tactics on how I wouldnt get any waranty or the like.  

it burns my butt!!

I love being Canadian, but this is a joke.

I had to ship a video card to California.  from Ottawa 150$
I drove to Ogdensburg NY (a 45 min drive) and shipped it on the US side for 13$

*Edit*
and after looking closer, it looks like the g0704 is more like the  cx601 and its 1000$ more expensive and still no stand


----------

